# PC Games 9/14: Dragon Age: Inquisition + Leserwahl-Booklet



## Schellnkoenig (22. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 9/14: Dragon Age: Inquisition + Leserwahl-Booklet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 9/14: Dragon Age: Inquisition + Leserwahl-Booklet


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. August 2014)

Ich freu mich schon auf die Ausgabe, vor allem über den Dragon Age Artikel.
Die Vollversion ist auch ziemlich gut. Das Gameplay von Alan Wake ist zwar eher mittelmäßig, aber die Geschichte find ich ganz gut und die Atmosphäre stimmt auch.


----------



## bigkosy (22. August 2014)

Die wichtigste Neuigkeit blieb unerwähnt:

Der Preis der PCG steigt auf 6,50€.

Sicher nur aus Versehen nicht im Text erwähnt wurden ^^.


----------



## Wamboland (22. August 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Neuigkeit blieb unerwähnt:
> 
> Der Preis der PCG steigt auf 6,50€.
> 
> Sicher nur aus Versehen nicht im Text erwähnt wurden ^^.



Kann einem als Abonnent ja egal sein - oder wie schauts da aus? Wurde da evtl. schon heimlich erhöht?


----------



## bigkosy (22. August 2014)

Bei Bankeinzug wird die Differenz zum verbleibenden Jahresabo vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen automatisch abgebucht.

Ich erwarte eigentlich, dass dem morgigen Heft ein Schreiben beiliegt bzw. dass im Heft diese und andere Fragen geklärt werden. Aber wenn ich an den Stress vor ein paar Monaten denke, als sich der Preis das letzte Mal änderte (vier Telefonate und mehrere unbeantwortete Emails ehe ich die Gutschrift bekam und das zusätzliche Abo welches einfach mal so für mich  abgeschlossen wurde stornieren konnte) schwant mir nix Gutes.


----------



## Kaisan (23. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf die Ausgabe, vor allem über den Dragon Age Artikel.
> Die Vollversion ist auch ziemlich gut. Das Gameplay von Alan Wake ist zwar eher mittelmäßig, aber die Geschichte find ich ganz gut und die Atmosphäre stimmt auch.



Jup, Alan Wake ist wirklich eine grandiose Vollversion. Habe es damals auf der XBox 360 drei Mal durchgespielt und werde es vielleicht auch noch mal auf dem PC durchkauen - ich liebe einfach diese Handlung, die Atmosphäre. Da ist es mir auch egal, dass das Gameplay doch recht mau ist.


----------



## Kaisan (23. August 2014)

Aber auch abseits dieser Vollversion scheint die neue PC Games viel bieten zu können; Dragon Age: Inquisition reizt mich auf jeden Fall. Freue mich schon darauf, dass der Postbote (Freund und Helfer ) endlich die neue PCG ins Brieffach legt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. August 2014)

Na dann ist der 90er für DA: I ja schon fest gebucht, oder, PCG ?     
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob bei Da: I auch ein paar Kritikpunkte angebracht worden sind. Die Story ist jedenfalls, soweit bisher bekannt, kein großer Wurf. Die Kämpfe waren ein wenig zu actionreich. Auch das Charaktersystem könnte ein paar Verbesserungen vertragen.


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Na dann ist der 90er für DA: I ja schon fest gebucht, oder, PCG ?



ja, wie bei den anderen Titeln die auf dem Cover waren oder Werbung hatten


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Jup, Alan Wake ist wirklich eine grandiose  Vollversion. Habe es damals auf der XBox 360 drei Mal durchgespielt und  werde es vielleicht auch noch mal auf dem PC durchkauen - ich liebe  einfach diese Handlung, die Atmosphäre. Da ist es mir auch egal, dass  das Gameplay doch recht mau ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab es auch schon 2-mal durch, vielleicht häng ich dann auch noch ein drittes Mal dran 



Enisra schrieb:


> ja, wie bei den anderen Titeln die auf dem Cover waren oder Werbung hatten



Das gibt 98%, mindestens. Schließlich kommt in PC G*a*m*e*s sowohl ein a als auch ein e vor, was umgedreht EA ergibt. Das kann kein Zufall sein!


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das gibt 98%, mindestens. Schließlich kommt in PC G*a*m*e*s sowohl ein a als auch ein e vor, was umgedreht EA ergibt. Das kann kein Zufall sein!



ich glaube du hast da ein Muster, ich glaube da biste an was ganz heißem dran  
Aber mal ehrlich, Dragon Age 2 ist so ein Fallbeispiel warum es nicht wirklich intelligent ist auf die Wertung zu schauen, weil im Test deutlich erklärt wurde, das wem einen Teil wie 1 wollte falsch ist und es aber dennoch kein schlechtes Spiel war

hm, aber bei Alan Wake fällt mir ein, das ich mir mal den Code für die Aktuelle VV holen muss


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. August 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Na dann ist der 90er für DA: I ja schon fest gebucht, oder, PCG ?



Also manchmal frag ich mich echt ... *kopfschüttel*



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt, ob bei Da: I auch ein paar Kritikpunkte angebracht worden sind.



Das ist ne Vorschau und kein Test. 
Das Spiel erscheint erst in drei Monaten.



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Die Story ist jedenfalls, soweit bisher bekannt, kein großer Wurf.



Woher willst du das denn wissen?
Von der Story ist bisher so gut wie gar nichts bekannt.
Man kennt die Ausgangslage, wie sie durch die letzten beiden Romane und den Ausbruch der Rifts hergestellt wurde. Das wars dann aber auch schon.



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Auch das Charaktersystem könnte ein paar Verbesserungen vertragen.



Auch hier frage ich mich, auf welcher Grundlage diese Aussage beruht.


Ein einziger Post mit eigentlich wenig Text, aber trotzdem hast du das Maximum an unbegründetem Gemecker herausgeholt.
Respekt.


----------



## radinger (23. August 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Neuigkeit blieb unerwähnt:
> 
> Der Preis der PCG steigt auf 6,50€.
> 
> Sicher nur aus Versehen nicht im Text erwähnt wurden ^^.



Toll 

Nachdem in den letzten Monaten der Umfang von ca. 145 Seiten auf ca. 115 Seiten (+ 16 Seiten "Extended", die ich als Abonnent der normalen PCG nie wollte und die mich in 3 von 4 Fällen nicht interessieren) zusammengekürzt wurde, wird jetzt also der Preis erhöht.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (23. August 2014)

@Matthias:
Natürlich kann ich nur das Charaktersystem aus den Vorgängern meinen, dort sind doch einige Verbesserungen vonnöten und ob das wirklich passiert ist, ist noch fraglich, aber auch merkwürdig, dass wenige Monate vor Release in der Richtung noch kaum etwas bekannt ist.

Über die Story ist das Grundgerüst doch schon bekannt; der Held ist bei der Inquisition, die auch die Aufgabe hat, ein Gleichgewicht zwischen templern und magiern herzustellen. Leider funkt einmal mehr das unsagbar Böse dazwischen, wahrscheinlich ist ein Riss mal wieder zu groß zum Schließen gewesen (und womöglich steckt ein einziges Wesen hinter dem großen Zufluss an Dämonen). Die Dämonen greifen im Bürgerkrieg ein. Nein, es ist schon einiges bekannt. und auf Grundlage dieser kenntnis kann ich doch schon ein paar Sätze schreiben.

Und bei einer Vorschau ist keine (noch os leichte)  negative Kritik möglich ? das zumindest impliziert dein Post und lässt mich mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2014)

Nach welchen Kriterien ist denn das Top 100 Booklet zustande gekommen?

Nach Euren Wertungen, nach Verkaufszahlen, nach User Meinungen, nach was?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. August 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> der Held ist bei der Inquisition, die auch die Aufgabe hat, ein Gleichgewicht zwischen templern und magiern herzustellen. Leider funkt einmal mehr das unsagbar Böse dazwischen, wahrscheinlich ist ein Riss mal wieder zu groß zum Schließen gewesen (und womöglich steckt ein einziges Wesen hinter dem großen Zufluss an Dämonen). Die Dämonen greifen im Bürgerkrieg ein.



Das ist äußerst grob umrissen und dazu noch nicht mal wirklich richtig, aber gut.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. August 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Nach welchen Kriterien ist denn das Top 100 Booklet zustande gekommen?
> 
> Nach Euren Wertungen, nach Verkaufszahlen, nach User Meinungen, nach was?



Steht doch alles da?


> *Leserwahl-Booklet zum Herausnehmen: *Ihr habt gewählt! In diesem 32 Seiten starken Gratis-Booklet stellen wir euch die 100 besten Spiele aus 25 Jahren vor.



Hier war die Umfrage dazu:
http://www.pcgames.de/25-Jahre-Comp...en-Computec-tolle-Preise-zu-gewinnen-1122711/


----------



## bigkosy (23. August 2014)

Ich denke nach den Geschehnissen bei ADAC, ZDF und Co. sollte man nicht mehr viel Vertrauen in Abstimmungsergebnisse haben. Und wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse in der Rubrik PC so anschaue bin ich auch, sagen wir mal überrascht, wie gut z.B. "League of Legends" und BF4 abschneiden .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage an Mattthias und die Redaktion allgemein:
Warum macht ihr immer ein Extra-Booklet, statt euer Heft mit eben jenen Zusatzinfos weiter zu füllen? Damit würde man "Die PCG wird auch immer dünner"-Aussagen einigermaßen entkräften. Ist nur ein konstruktiver Vorschlag von mir.
Außerdem mag ich persönlich es nicht so sehr, wenn Groß-Tests wie zuletzt *Watch Dogs* und *Wolfenstein: The New *Order leicht aus dem Heft rausfliegen.


----------



## Kaisan (23. August 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist äußerst grob umrissen und dazu noch nicht mal wirklich richtig, aber gut.



Wenn es hier einen Dragon Age und allgemein BioWare-Kenner gibt, dann ist es wohl Matthias. 

Und aufgrund ein paar groben Informationsschnipseln die Qualität der Story bewerten zu können, halte ich für sehr gewagt. Natürlich kannst Du die grundlegende Ausgangssituation nicht allzu spannend finden, aber das heißt doch noch lange nicht, dass Charaktere schlecht sein müssen, dass sich die Handlung nicht noch entfaltet, dass es nicht noch viel mehr Elemente gibt, von denen wir bisher noch gar nichts wissen. 
Und natürlich darf in einer Vorschau auch Kritik angebracht werden - macht PCG auch des Öfteren. Was Matthias meinte, war wahrscheinlich eher, dass es sich bei einer Vorschau um eine frühe Version handelt, und Kritikpunkte bis zum Reales noch ausgemerzt werden können. Zudem lassen sich in einer Vorschau längst nicht alle positiven wie negativen Kritikpunkte herausfinden, schließlich wurde das Spiel ja noch nicht intensiv durchgespielt.


----------



## Kaisan (23. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Mattthias und die Redaktion allgemein:
> Warum macht ihr immer ein Extra-Booklet, statt euer Heft mit eben jenen Zusatzinfos weiter zu füllen? Damit würde man "Die PCG wird auch immer dünner"-Aussagen einigermaßen entkräften. Ist nur ein konstruktiver Vorschlag von mir.
> Außerdem mag ich persönlich es nicht so sehr, wenn Groß-Tests wie zuletzt *Watch Dogs* und *Wolfenstein: The New *Order leicht aus dem Heft rausfliegen.



Fände ich auch hilfreich, wenn solche Sonderbeilagen ins Heft integriert werden würden, eben aus den hier genannten Argumenten. 

Übrigens: Das Artwork im Artikel ganz oben, dass meines Wissens nach zu Dragon Age: Inquisition gehört, kommt doch nicht von Ubisoft, wie die Quellenangabe behauptet?


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Ich denke nach den Geschehnissen bei ADAC, ZDF und Co. sollte man nicht mehr viel Vertrauen in Abstimmungsergebnisse haben. Und wenn ich mir die Ergebnisse in der Rubrik PC so anschaue bin ich auch, sagen wir mal überrascht, wie gut z.B. "League of Legends" und BF4 abschneiden .



ja, und wenn man sich informiert und nicht klugscheißt, dann kennt man auch die Gründe warum die ARD so´n Krams macht


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Mattthias und die Redaktion allgemein:
> Warum macht ihr immer ein Extra-Booklet, statt euer Heft mit eben jenen Zusatzinfos weiter zu füllen?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, in den Details der Heftproduktion stecke ich als Onliner nicht drin.
Da müsste mal einer der Heftler was zu sagen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. August 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Übrigens: Das Artwork im Artikel ganz oben, dass meines Wissens nach zu Dragon Age: Inquisition gehört, kommt doch nicht von Ubisoft, wie die Quellenangabe behauptet?



Ja, da hat sich offenbar jemand vertan.
Habe das mal ausgebessert.


----------



## Monalye (23. August 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an Mattthias und die Redaktion allgemein:
> Warum macht ihr immer ein Extra-Booklet, statt euer Heft mit eben jenen Zusatzinfos weiter zu füllen? Damit würde man "Die PCG wird auch immer dünner"-Aussagen einigermaßen entkräften. Ist nur ein konstruktiver Vorschlag von mir.
> Außerdem mag ich persönlich es nicht so sehr, wenn Groß-Tests wie zuletzt *Watch Dogs* und *Wolfenstein: The New *Order leicht aus dem Heft rausfliegen.



Das stimmt echt, diese Heftln im Heft sind irrsinnig unbequem. Sammelt diese Booklets irgendwer, oder wofür sind die sonst gedacht? Das Beispiel mit dem Watch Dogs und Wolfenstein-Heft ist gut... was hab ich das Teil schon gesucht, als ich wegen Wolfenstein mal was nachlesen wollte. Im Heft war es nicht mehr, da hatte ich es mal rausgegeben, weil es mir beim Lesen vom Heft selbst immer rausgeflogen ist.... dann war das Nachdenken groß, wo ich das deponiert haben könnte. 
Vor allem unangenehm wenn man die Hefte sammelt, diese Booklets wandern nach dem Lesen selten ins Heft zurück, sondern verschwinden irgendwo, somit ist es unvollständig.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. August 2014)

Heft-Umfänge werden viele Monate im Voraus festgelegt - da lässt sich kurzfristig nichts mehr dran ändern. Booklets sind sehr flexibel und lassen sich bei Bedarf einschieben.
Die (Vor-)Tests zu Wolfenstein und Watch Dogs stellten einen absoluten Ausnahmefall dar, da (wie im Heft beschrieben) die Testversionen beider Spieler uns erst im allerletzten Moment erreichten. Wir mussten damals eine Wochenend-Schicht einlegen, um die Artikel noch irgendwie fertigzustellen. Das war deshalb so wichtig, weil beide Spiele kurz nach Abgabeschluss erschienen und wir ansonsten gar nichts zu den Titeln im Heft (bzw. im Booklet) gehabt hätten. Mit der Lösung war niemand zufrieden, aber es war der bestmögliche Kompromiss. Einer der Nachteile eines Print-Mediums in der heutigen Zeit. Vor zehn Jahren war es noch die Regel, dass die fertigen PC-Testversionen drei Wochen vor Release in der Redaktion aufschlugen. Tja, die Zeiten sind leider vorbei


----------



## bigkosy (23. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, und wenn man sich informiert und nicht klugscheißt, dann kennt man auch die Gründe warum die ARD so´n Krams macht


 Dito, denn ARD ist nicht ZDF. Aber lassen wir das, denn es geht ab vom Thema.


----------



## Enisra (24. August 2014)

bigkosy schrieb:


> Dito, denn ARD ist nicht ZDF. Aber lassen wir das, denn es geht ab vom Thema.



du hast gesagt "und co" -> das Füllprogramm der dritten -> ARD

Ach ja: Meine Cousine sagt schonmal danke für Alan Wake


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Heft-Umfänge werden viele Monate im Voraus festgelegt - da lässt sich kurzfristig nichts mehr dran ändern. Booklets sind sehr flexibel und lassen sich bei Bedarf einschieben.
> Die (Vor-)Tests zu Wolfenstein und Watch Dogs stellten einen absoluten Ausnahmefall dar, da (wie im Heft beschrieben) die Testversionen beider Spieler uns erst im allerletzten Moment erreichten. Wir mussten damals eine Wochenend-Schicht einlegen, um die Artikel noch irgendwie fertigzustellen. Das war deshalb so wichtig, weil beide Spiele kurz nach Abgabeschluss erschienen und wir ansonsten gar nichts zu den Titeln im Heft (bzw. im Booklet) gehabt hätten. Mit der Lösung war niemand zufrieden, aber es war der bestmögliche Kompromiss. Einer der Nachteile eines Print-Mediums in der heutigen Zeit. Vor zehn Jahren war es noch die Regel, dass die fertigen PC-Testversionen drei Wochen vor Release in der Redaktion aufschlugen. Tja, die Zeiten sind leider vorbei


Erklärung nachvollziehbar und akzeptiert.


----------



## Reicki (24. August 2014)

Servus,

meine Ausgabe ist gestern gekommen, leider ist die 2. DVD  zweimal drin, die erste dafür gar nicht.

Gibt*s eine Möglichkeit an die ran zu kommen? Mail an Rainer?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2014)

Reicki schrieb:


> Gibt*s eine Möglichkeit an die ran zu kommen? Mail an Rainer?



Ja, bei solchen Problemen am besten an Rossi wenden.


----------



## Pope (24. August 2014)

Mit welchem Kopierschutz ist die Vollversion versehen ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. August 2014)

Pope schrieb:


> Mit welchem Kopierschutz ist die Vollversion versehen ?



Das Spiel läuft über Steam.


----------



## Pope (24. August 2014)

Und schon wieder ...
Echt schade, dass man gar keine plattformunabhängigen Vollversionen mehr bekommt.


----------



## Exar-K (26. August 2014)

Ich hab irgendwie kein Glück mehr mit meinem Abo.
Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da.


----------



## Serva (27. August 2014)

Wie kann das sein das ich in (gefühlt) ganz München keine PC-Games bekomme????
Dieser Zustand fällt mir schon seid ca. einem halben Jahr auf.
Habt Ihr die Auflage reduziert?

Gruß Serva


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

Serva schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein das ich in (gefühlt) ganz München keine PC-Games bekomme????



daran ist eher ein Großhändler schuld
ich würde mich eher mal beim Verkäufer beschweren, auf das der das weiter gibt


----------



## Serva (27. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> daran ist eher ein Großhändler schuld
> ich würde mich eher mal beim Verkäufer beschweren, auf das der das weiter gibt



5 Tankstellen , 3 Zeitungshändler , 1 Real Zeitungsabteilung ... Überall ein Wort mit X ... NIX


----------



## Briareos (28. August 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich nur das Charaktersystem aus den Vorgängern meinen, dort sind doch einige Verbesserungen vonnöten ...


Wieso?
Nur weil DU der Meinung bist, dass das Charaktersystem verbessert werden muss, heißt das nicht zwangsläufig im Umkehrschluss auch, dass das System wirklich eine Verbesserung benötigt. Es kommt sicher nicht von ganz ungefähr, das u.a. das Charaktersystem bei sehr vielen Tests sehr positiv hervorgehoben wurde.

Man sollte nie die eigene Meinung als umumstössliche Wahrheit ansehen.


----------



## dangee (28. August 2014)

Hat noch jemand immer öfter Probleme die DVDs zu lesen?


----------



## Monalye (28. August 2014)

Ich hab' jetzt extra fast eine Woche lang gewartet weil ich mich nicht gleich zu Beginn, eventuell ungerechtfertigt, darüber auskotzen wollte, hab auch heute noch den Postboten abgewartet, aber nichts... ich hab' schon wieder mal keine PCG bekommen.

Ich war jetzt in meinem Laden und hab sie mir dort geholt, für wohlgemerkt € 7,40 und das obwohl ich sie eigentlich mit der Post bekommen hätte sollen. Ich hatte dieses Miniabo schon Anfang/Mitte Juni abgeschlossen und bezahlt, das Sonderheft kam auch gleich, aber die erste Ausgabe kam nicht. Da wurde mir dann mitgeteilt, das das Abo erst mit 08/14 beginnen würde, die Zeitschrift hab ich dann auch bekommen. Das war aber die erste und letzte, denn diesmal kam wieder nix.

Ich bin froh, das ich nur ein Mini-Abo zum Ausprobieren abgeschlossen hatte, bei einem Jahresabo würde ich jetzt schlicht verzweifeln... ich kann doch nicht jedes 2. Monat das Fehlen der Zeitschrift reklamieren (korrigiere: ich könnte schon, will aber nicht). Für mich ist damit klar, das es keinen Sinn macht aus Österreich ein Abo abzuschließen.

Wie gesagt, ich hab' mir die aktuelle Ausgabe im Laden gekauft, denn nach fast einer Woche brauch ich auf kein Wunder mehr zu hoffen. Ich wollte jetzt nicht noch tagelang warten, ob mir vielleicht ein Ersatzexemplar geschickt wird, das sind meine letzten Urlaubstage, heute ist tolles Wetter und ich wollte einfach die Zeitschrift nochmal im Gastgarten bei einem Kaffee gemütlich anlesen.
Dazu ergeben das Sonderheft "Hearthstone" und die eine Ausgabe die ich bekommen habe ohnehin fast den Betrag, den ich fürs Abo bezahlt habe, also werde ich es wohl abhaken.

Wenn die Zeitschrift nicht so sympathisch wäre und einen recht hohen Schmunzelfaktor hätte (zb. das Bild von Wolfgang Fischer auf der 1. Testseite und natürlich Rossi, der sowieso genial ist und es schafft mit einem einzigen Wort "Nein" bei "Problemfall" ein Grinsen ins Gesicht zu zaubern), wäre diese Enttäuschung jetzt beinahe echt zu groß.

Sorry, das ich mich hier an diesen Thread hänge, aber eigenen wollte ich deshalb auch keinen aufmachen. Ewig reklamieren will ich das jetzt auch nicht, da ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch, dennoch möchte ich wenigstens darüber erzählen.

Edit: Ach ja, falls jemand den Alan Wake Code brauchen kann bitte melden, ich hab das Spiel schon


----------



## radinger (28. August 2014)

dangee schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand immer öfter Probleme die DVDs zu lesen?



Ja, einige Stellen (= Videos) auf den DVDs in den letzten Monaten waren schlicht nicht lesbar. Versucht habe ich das Auslesen mit 3 verschiedenen PCs, die Laufwerke hören sich dabei an, als ob sie gleich explodieren würden.
Ich vermute, dass es an der Verpackung liegt, die DVDs haben, dort wo die papiertaschen zugeklebt sind, deutliche Spuren. Bei den guten alten Kartonhüllen waren die DVDs zwar auch ein wenig verschmutzt, aber zumindest immer lesbar.


----------



## dangee (28. August 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Ja, einige Stellen (= Videos) auf den DVDs in den letzten Monaten waren schlicht nicht lesbar. Versucht habe ich das Auslesen mit 3 verschiedenen PCs, die Laufwerke hören sich dabei an, als ob sie gleich explodieren würden.
> Ich vermute, dass es an der Verpackung liegt, die DVDs haben, dort wo die papiertaschen zugeklebt sind, deutliche Spuren. Bei den guten alten Kartonhüllen waren die DVDs zwar auch ein wenig verschmutzt, aber zumindest immer lesbar.



exakt meine Beobachtung. Auch mit verschiedenen PCs versucht aber manche Videos gehen einfach nicht.


----------



## Briareos (29. August 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Ja, einige Stellen (= Videos) auf den DVDs in den letzten Monaten waren schlicht nicht lesbar. Versucht habe ich das Auslesen mit 3 verschiedenen PCs, die Laufwerke hören sich dabei an, als ob sie gleich explodieren würden.


Die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. In meinem Rechner steckt ein BD-Laufwerk und zumindest dort konnte ich bisher alle PCG-DVDs lesen. Im Laptop hingegen ist "nur" ein DVD-LW drin und wenn das die PCG-DVD zu schlucken bekommt, vibriert teilweise der komplette Wohnzimmertisch so sehr kommt das Teil ins schwitzen.



radinger schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass es an der Verpackung liegt, die DVDs haben, dort wo die papiertaschen zugeklebt sind, deutliche Spuren. Bei den guten alten Kartonhüllen waren die DVDs zwar auch ein wenig verschmutzt, aber zumindest immer lesbar.


Ich habe das gestern Abend zu Hause extra nochmal stichprobenartig überprüft. Im Vergleich zu einer ca. zwei Jahre alten PCG-DVD, die fast ihr ganzes Leben in der Papphülle verbracht hat sieht das nigelnagelneue Exemplar schon irgendwie arg mitgenommen aus. Hach ja ... die gute alte Papphülle ... das waren noch schöne Zeiten ...


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2014)

Großartig.... ich hab' gerade meine PCG bekommen. Ich werde mir angewöhnen müssen, das ich eine Woche länger als üblich drauf warten werde müssen, damit ich nicht nochmal €7,40 extra dafür bezahle und dann zwei Ausgaben hier liegen hab. Schade, sonst freu ich mich richtig wenn die Zeitschrift kommt, jetzt nervt mich das ich sie schon gelesen hab.
Leider finde ich kein Versanddatum auf dem Kuvert, wäre interessant gewesen.
Eine verdammt schwierige Entscheidung, wie ich nach Ablauf des Mini-Abos handeln soll, es wäre nett, wenn hier andere Österreicher mit Abo kurz schreiben könnten, wann sie die aktuelle Ausgabe bekommen haben.

Aber mir ist schon jemand eingefallen, dem ich damit eine Freude machen kann  Ich hab' grad gesehen, das die ja sogar direkt aus Österreich verschickt wird, darauf hab ich bisher gar nicht geachtet gehabt.


----------



## Wamboland (29. August 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Heft-Umfänge werden viele Monate im Voraus festgelegt - da lässt sich kurzfristig nichts mehr dran ändern. Booklets sind sehr flexibel und lassen sich bei Bedarf einschieben.
> Die (Vor-)Tests zu Wolfenstein und Watch Dogs stellten einen absoluten Ausnahmefall dar, da (wie im Heft beschrieben) die Testversionen beider Spieler uns erst im allerletzten Moment erreichten. Wir mussten damals eine Wochenend-Schicht einlegen, um die Artikel noch irgendwie fertigzustellen. Das war deshalb so wichtig, weil beide Spiele kurz nach Abgabeschluss erschienen und wir ansonsten gar nichts zu den Titeln im Heft (bzw. im Booklet) gehabt hätten. Mit der Lösung war niemand zufrieden, aber es war der bestmögliche Kompromiss. Einer der Nachteile eines Print-Mediums in der heutigen Zeit. Vor zehn Jahren war es noch die Regel, dass die fertigen PC-Testversionen drei Wochen vor Release in der Redaktion aufschlugen. Tja, die Zeiten sind leider vorbei



Apropos - der aktuelle "Extended" Inhalt ist doch ein schlechter Witz oder?

Im Prinzip ist das Werbung die uns da als Inhalt verkauft wird. Wir bekommen einen Anriss auf ein Sonderheft. Bin mir nicht Sicher, aber ich würde ja schon fast behaupten das dies hätte so nicht vermarktet werden dürfen. 

Risen 3 interessiert mich nun nicht, aber bisher waren die Extended Inhalte in sich Abgeschlossen. Hier hatte ich das Gefühl einfach nur einen Kundenfänger zu bekommen.


----------



## radinger (29. August 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Großartig.... ich hab' gerade meine PCG bekommen. Ich werde mir angewöhnen müssen, das ich eine Woche länger als üblich drauf warten werde müssen, damit ich nicht nochmal €7,40 extra dafür bezahle und dann zwei Ausgaben hier liegen hab. Schade, sonst freu ich mich richtig wenn die Zeitschrift kommt, jetzt nervt mich das ich sie schon gelesen hab.
> Leider finde ich kein Versanddatum auf dem Kuvert, wäre interessant gewesen.
> Eine verdammt schwierige Entscheidung, wie ich nach Ablauf des Mini-Abos handeln soll, es wäre nett, wenn hier andere Österreicher mit Abo kurz schreiben könnten, wann sie die aktuelle Ausgabe bekommen haben.
> 
> Aber mir ist schon jemand eingefallen, dem ich damit eine Freude machen kann  Ich hab' grad gesehen, das die ja sogar direkt aus Österreich verschickt wird, darauf hab ich bisher gar nicht geachtet gehabt.



Also ich bekomme die PCG meistens zwischen Mittwoch und Freitag, manchmal aber auch erst in der nächsten Woche.

Ich habe mich diesbezüglich auch schon einmal an den Computec Kundenservice gewandt, die haben aber einfach der österreichischen Post die Schuld gegeben. Schon komisch, dass ausschließlich die PCG immer ewig Verspätung hat, sämtliche andere Sendungen, die ich über die österr. Post aus Deutschland geschickt bekomme, habe ich zeitnah im Postkasten.

Der Computec Kundeservice ist aber ohnehin ein schlechter Witz: da der Online-Service mit meinen Daten nicht funktioniert (wahrscheinlich wegen meiner österr. PLZ), habe ich vor über einer Woche eine e-mail bzgl. einer Adressänderung geschickt, Antwort habe ich bis heute keine bekommen  

Sorry für meinen kleinen Off-Topic Frustabbau-Versuch, aber wenn ich mich nach über 15 Jahren Abo nicht so sehr an die PCG und ihre sympathischen Redakteure gewöhnt hätte, wäre ich schon längst kein Computec Kunde mehr.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme die PCG meistens zwischen Mittwoch und Freitag, manchmal aber auch erst in der nächsten Woche.
> 
> Ich habe mich diesbezüglich auch schon einmal an den Computec Kundenservice gewandt, die haben aber einfach der österreichischen Post die Schuld gegeben. Schon komisch, dass ausschließlich die PCG immer ewig Verspätung hat, sämtliche andere Sendungen, die ich über die österr. Post aus Deutschland geschickt bekomme, habe ich zeitnah im Postkasten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank fürs Feedback, ich werd momentan wohl kein weiteres Abo nehmen, auch wenn die Zeitschrift jetzt den Horrorpreis von €7,40 im Laden kostet. Das ist mir irgendwie zu unsicher, alle reden schon über die Artikel im Heft und tauschen sich aus, bei mir aber bleibt der Postkasten leer. Da ist die Zeitschrift früher im Laden zu bekommen, als ich sie zugestellt bekomme..., was ja grundsätzlich noch nicht so ein großes Problem wäre, ohne Abo hätt ich sie auch nicht früher. Wenn ich sie wenigstens am gleichen Tag bekommen würde an dem es sie auch im Laden gibt, dann wär es mir ja noch völlig egal, aber immer die Unsicherheit ob ich diesmal eine Zeitschrift bekomme oder nicht, das nervt einfach nur und dann passiert es so wie diesmal, das ich sie mir doppelt kaufe, bei einem Preis von €7,40 auch nicht grad eine Lachnummer.
Erklären kann ich mir dieses Problem nicht wirklich, überhaupt nachdem ich gestern gesehen habe, das die ohnehin von Österreich ausgeliefert werden, deshalb hatte ich dann schon kurz den Postler in Verdacht das der sich meine Zeitschrift geschnappt hat, das geht aber auch nicht, denn gestern kam sie ja. Da müssen ja alle in meinem Zustellungsgebiet die Zeitschrift erst gestern bekommen haben, also ist das sicher normal das sie in Ö so spät kommt und die anderen das schon wissen... jetzt weiß ichs auch  .
Sonst bleibt nur noch, das ausgerechnet meine Ausgabe im Postamt irgendwo unterm Tisch gefallen ist und die Putzfrau sie zufällig gefunden hat 

So wie du in deinem letzten Satz sagst sind die Artikel und die Redakteure so überaus sympathisch und die Zeitschrift so toll zu lesen, das ist auch mein Grund warum ich sie schon über 15 Jahre kaufe. Vielleicht versuch ich später nochmal ein Mini-Abo, wenn es ein (für mich) interessantes Sonderheft gibt und probiers nochmal aus, die Probleme mit der zeitnahen Zustellung kenn ich ja jetzt, dann ärgert man sich auch weniger, oder wartet ruhiger noch ein paar Tage ab, ohne sich die Zeitschrift auch noch im Laden zu kaufen.


----------

